
Moving to Canada No Election-Year Joke Anymore - bootload
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/moving-to-canada-no-election-year-joke-anymore/
======
anonbanker
I moved during Bush II: The Search for More Money.

I've only met one other American who did during the 10 years I've been here.
And he was an AWOL soldier who was forced to go back/jail.

